# Obi's First Haircut



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, here's the results of a first timer at home! Was very nervous about using the clippers but got there in the end! 

BEFORE



















AFTER





















See, you can't see the shaved leg patches on these angles


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh wow Clare you did good  He's tidied up but not 'over done'. How is he doing now, he looks happy and well in the photos?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Mandy! I was quite nervous and thought it better to be cautious with how much I took off incase I really bodged it up!

He's doing super well, running and leaping around - back to his old self . We have a check up at RVC tomorrow am but I've no concerns at the moment.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Wow Clare he looks fab! Hope you're both doing ok. I've only been brave enough to try and trim Maisies eyebrows so far so she can see where she's going! Think I am going to have to get some clippers and trim her soon  x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mrsmac said:


> Wow Clare he looks fab! Hope you're both doing ok. I've only been brave enough to try and trim Maisies eyebrows so far so she can see where she's going! Think I am going to have to get some clippers and trim her soon  x


I had some Wahl clippers at home and got a 1.5" clipper guard for it from ebay. You must get all the knots and tangles out first. I had to cut most of the matts out. Took a long time! Give it a go, you can always go to the groomers if you mess it up .


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow you made a fantastic job,he looks gorgeous( before and after) xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Clare you did a great job! Well done you. Lolly desperately needs a groom but I'm not brave enough to have a go!


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Great job! I wish I were so brave! Any suggestions on trimming the hair between their paw pads? Chips are too long, but I hate to take him for an entire groom just for that!


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

tinal38 said:


> Great job! I wish I were so brave! Any suggestions on trimming the hair between their paw pads? Chips are too long, but I hate to take him for an entire groom just for that!


PBI, but I just use the clipper with no guard for Izzy's "pad fuzz". I have a #10 blade, if I recall correctly. We just did Izzy's first groom a few weeks ago...I need to post before and after pics!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done Clare he looks good and now you can see his happy eyes!! x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

You did a good job Clare. Well done! 

Karen xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey that is totally brilliant. I wish I was brave enough, would be too scared of snipping her girly bits.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, great job Clare, I'm going to give it a go too - when I have a dog that needs doing!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent job .. I knew you could do a good job xxx

& one happy Obi too


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

wow thats really good!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done .... he looks lovely, not too short at all.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! looks great 
Judging by the last haircut I gave my boyfriend I think Vincent is doomed


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice job Clare. Obi looks lovely, a hansom young doggie.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done Clare - how did you manage to get Obi to sit still.
I had to have a go a Betty's face this weekend as she could hardly see
( also tried around her botty) but she wriggles sooooo much it's practically impossible. I tried tying her up like on the JD video but it still didn't help much.
( I wish she would still still like Buzz - it would be so much easier). I am
booked on a one day grooming course in a couple of weeks - hope they will
be able to help


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Obi looks really handsome, Clare. Well done you! Glad to hear he is well on the road to recovery. Although Reuben is still too young I've started Googling for grooming courses, but they aren't easy to find round here. I would love to be able cut Reuben's hair, but if he wriggled the way he does at the sight of a brush goodness knows what we'd end up with. I imagine punk cockapoos are soooo yesterday!?!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I am booked on a one day grooming course in a couple of weeks - hope they will be able to help


Do let us know how you get on .... I would like to do a one day course sometime in the future.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW! did you ever do a great job!!!!! very impressed!


----------



## suerandall (Aug 27, 2011)

tinal38 said:


> Great job! I wish I were so brave! Any suggestions on trimming the hair between their paw pads? Chips are too long, but I hate to take him for an entire groom just for that!


Hi Tina

You can get a special blade for in between the pads. These are mainly used for poodles so will be good for the cockapoo. If you don't want to use clippers get some safety scissors (with rounded edges). Lift up the paw, spread out the pad and cut the hair in between the pads. You can also get a nice round shape to the foot at the same time.

Sue


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Well done Clare - how did you manage to get Obi to sit still.


I put him on a towel on top of the worktop in my kitchen and gave him a lot of treats and lots of verbal praise. Every time he moved I would stand him in position again and when he stayed I would treat him. He soon got the message that standing still meant lots of treats, the model student


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

tinal38 said:


> Great job! I wish I were so brave! Any suggestions on trimming the hair between their paw pads? Chips are too long, but I hate to take him for an entire groom just for that!


I used round end safety scissors (that kids use) for his paws.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks guys! Great suggestions and exactly what I needed to know! I'll try it when hubby can help hold Chip and treat!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Searched for your thread..... Absolutely fabulous my dear well done you... I can see someone else with a side line starting. Your a natural x... I wont osted pictures of Mable Ive scalped her  she had so many matts underneath... so start afresh x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Great job, glad to hear that Obi's recovery is going so well


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

you've done a great job its not as hard as you think is it once you let them know whos boss :laugh: i get my husband to hold wispa still while i do her bum and girly bits!  as for her feet i sit on the floor with wispa on her back between my legs and give her a doggie massage and when she is all chilled out i do her feet with a tiny pair of battery clippers and if she has had her nails clipped i file her nails then too lol 1 pampered pooch


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well done Clare! Great job done  He looks very nice  x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I wont osted pictures of Mable Ive scalped her  she had so many matts underneath... so start afresh x


Oh, I wish you would post some pictures of Mable! We are going to have to get Chloe shaved down again soon. She is matted beyond belief. We swore we wouldn't let it get to this point again, but we just didn't keep on top of it this summer


----------

